# Muskies Inc. Muskie Tournament May 15 - 16



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Three Rivers is offering a Cash Challunge at Pymatuning Lake on Sat. May 15...There will also be a non MI tourney held on Sunday which is the Joe Weisz tourny out of Ellwood City, PA that was once held at Conneaut Lake. Joe, the organizer, passed a few months ago and I'm sure some of the proceeds will benefit his family and a memorial.

Per new Muskies Inc. rules...All Muskies Inc, 3 Rivers tournaments are now open to non members as well. The only catch is that the non members will pay an additional $10 to enter the tournys and all non members' fish must be witnessed by Muskies Inc members.

Should be a fun weekend, so come out and try your luck.....we'll be staying at the Pyma Camp Motel in Linesville, so drop by and say hello if you're around.

Good Luck to all!!


----------



## jimbob44 (Aug 21, 2009)

where can i find info about this tourney like when and where? im not a member and do not know any so how can i get fish checked?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The member boats will have yellow ribbons on their antennas. The sign-up will be at the Jamestown Main Launch at the state park. Usually, sign-up is between 7 and 8 a.m. A vhf radio is recommended for communication purposes. Hope this helps.

For any additional questions or contact numbers, go to: http://threerivers.muskiesinc.org/


----------



## jimbob44 (Aug 21, 2009)

thanx that helps.


----------

